# The Christmas and Hannukah music or funnies thread



## Marie5656 (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 5, 2019)

*In case you do not feel old yet, I give you.....

Ralphie


*


----------



## Pappy (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Pepper (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Pepper (Dec 5, 2019)

Oops!  Like this version better:


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 5, 2019)

@Pepper I never saw the second one..how did I miss it?  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 5, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2122294247801156


----------



## jujube (Dec 5, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *In case you do not feel old yet, I give you.....
> 
> Ralphie
> 
> ...



Oh, my, Ralphie.  He turned out rather well, I'd say.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Pepper (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 26, 2019)




----------

